# В кои-то веки



## Vedadero

Today I came across this expression:
*В кои-то веки*
Does it mean *to some extent* or *some time in the future*?
the context is here: 
В кои-то веки санкции грозят и силовикам, которые до сих пор не несли практически никакой ответственности.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Maroseika

It means "at long last" (de cuando acá?).


----------



## Vedadero

Thanks a lot. Could you please, give me an example where "В кои-то веки" can be used instead of "nakonets-to"? 
Thanks again.


----------



## Maroseika

Vedadero said:


> Thanks a lot. Could you please, give me an example where "В кои-то веки" can be used instead of "nakonets-to"?
> Thanks again.



В кои-то веки literally means наконец-то наступило время (век). It is used when something happens that was long desired but reckoned to be impossible.
В кои-то веки ребенок сказал "спасибо", выходя из-за стола! (Usually he doesn't thank).


Another variant is when this desirable thing happens but something is wrong with it that one cannot enjoy it on 100%:
В кои-то веки мне повезло выиграть в карты, но всего лишь 100 рублей.
В кои-то веки наша команда выиграла в футбол, а меня не было на матче.


----------



## Vedadero

Ok. Now it is more clear. Appreciate very much.


----------



## j-Adore

Мама бы обрадовалась, что *в кои-то веки* ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.

Can this phrase translate as "once in a blue moon" in this context? And is "в кои-то веки" somewhat too outdated to be used in everyday conversation?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Can this phrase translate as "once in a blue moon" in this context?


 I wouldn't say so.  "Once in a blue moon" is used for actions that happen _more than once_, though rarely. You may find "once in a blue moon" as a translation in some dictionaries, but probably with no context. Here are some examples in context:





> В кои-то веки согласен с Михалковым - *For once* I agree ... Can you say "once in a blue moon" here? No.
> На тренировках у девчонок в кои-то веки разговоры не о прическах, а о футболе.  .. *finally* the talk was/is .. (Once in a blue moon .. )
> В кои то веки Помпео сказал правду ... *For once *... (Once in a blue moon .. )


 Мама бы обрадовалась, что *в кои-то веки* ее подарок не пылится на вешалке. ... that *for once*, her gift .... (Once in a blue moon ... )

Once in a blue moon - очень редко, maybe раз в сто лет.


----------



## Rosett

Выражение «в кои-то веки» не передаёт смысла времени или частоты событий. Его следует понимать (соответственно, и переводить) как ироническое «ну надо же» или «да неужели».
For once же следует переводить, соблюдая чистоту смысла, именно как «однажды».


----------



## veklingua

Не согласен с Rosett: for once, как раз, очень бликзо по смыслу к "в кои-то веки"(см. примеры Enquiring Mind), т.е., когда речь идет об неожиданном отклонении от общей тенденции.  Не представляю себе примера, когда его можно было бы перевести как "однажды".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

For once - однажды .


----------



## Rosett

veklingua said:


> Не согласен с Rosett: for once, как раз, очень бликзо по смыслу к "в кои-то веки"(см. примеры Enquiring Mind), т.е., когда речь идет об неожиданном отклонении от общей тенденции.  Не представляю себе примера, когда его можно было бы перевести как "однажды".


Его нельзя перевести как «однажды» - с чего вы взяли?

Неожиданное отклонение от общей тенденции хотя и верно, но слишком длинно. Во всяком случае оно подтверждает отсутствие связи с «внезапно наступившим временем» или вообще каким-либо временем, несмотря на «веки».


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> For once - однажды .


Одно из значений «однажды» - это «всего один раз».


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"For once" не значит “всего один раз”.


> *(just) for once, just this once*
> (informal) on this occasion (which is in contrast to what happens usually) (Oxford)


----------



## j-Adore

Мама бы обрадовалась, что *в кои-то веки* ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.

Мама бы обрадовалась, что *единожды *ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.

I wonder if "единожды" means the same thing here.


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> Мама бы обрадовалась, что *единожды *ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.
> 
> I wonder if "единожды" means the same thing here.


"Единожды" cannot be used like that.


----------



## Awwal12

"Единожды" ~ "only once", "one time". Of course, semantics makes it pretty difficult to use in the present tense.


----------



## veklingua

j-Adore said:


> Мама бы обрадовалась, что *в кои-то веки* ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.
> 
> Мама бы обрадовалась, что *единожды *ее подарок не пылится на вешалке.
> 
> I wonder if "единожды" means the same thing here.


It does not.  Very much in parallel to once vs for once.


----------



## Rosett

veklingua said:


> It does not.  Very much in parallel to once vs for once.


В РЯ нет такой параллели с АЯ.


----------



## veklingua

Rosett said:


> В РЯ нет такой параллели с АЯ.


Нету разницы между однажды, один раз и наконец, в кои-то веки?  That's what the contrast between once and for once is.  Вы считаете "...единожды (однажды) ее подарок не пылится" верным выражением?  Проясните о чем мы спорим, я запутался.


----------

